# RunTime Error 429



## bhrandon (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello everyone,

im new to the forum. I recently purchased a new PC and with it came vista. Which i was nervous about because everyone in the world seemed to be having lots of problems with programs and waht not.

Well, everything seemed to work out for me, havent had any problems. Run wow, CS, and many other games. So i deem myself lucky....

until i tried to run this Visual Basic Game Engine (xtremeworlds) i get runtime error 429, which is:

Runtime Error '429' : ActiveX Component Can't Create Object

This doesnt occur on my XP systems (2 at home and 1 at work). No one seems to know what is causing it, and simply put everyone jsut says install XP on yoru Vista machine...

which i dont want to do.

Someone suggest i needed to update my DirectX, which is DX10
someone else said i needed new runtime libraries 
others said i needed to update activeX controls

and really i just dont know what to do.

I woudl rather not go and start downloading everything in hopes that something works.

I did several searches about this,

one of the things i found while searching for Runtime Error 429 i got this link
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/downloads/list/webdev.asp

which may be what some of the people were suggesting i do, however, it doesnt say for Windows Vista,

So anyone have any idea on what i can do????

thank you for any help with this matter


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

This error usually means a registered component isn't registered any more, or a newer version of a component superseded a previous version that your app is looking for.

i guess the xtremeworlds VB engine isnt compatable with vista

if you found the code that is causing the prob, youd find the solution...it is something in the VB of xtremewolrds...and new runtime libs would probably sort this...


----------



## bhrandon (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the reply,

I do know other users that have this working on their Vista machines, and unfortunately they say they had to do nothing to get it working.


So should i download the files from that link in my original post?

or what should i download?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh itl depend on what they have installed and uninstalled previously...

iv just read

"The most common problem people get with code on this site is VB's super friendly error 429, "ActiveX Can't Create Object". This might happen to you when you're running in the VB IDE, or when you're trying to distribute a EXE using vbAccelerator controls to a new machine.

Don't Panic!
Despite the mysterious appearance of this error message, you should find it pretty easy to solve. The error message itself can occur for one of four reasons (listed in order of likeliness):

You do not have a required TLB or ActiveX DLL/OCX file. 
A TLB or ActiveX DLL/OCX needed by the project is present but not registered on your system. 
The VB runtimes are an earlier version than the one you need to run the project. 
A required TLB or ActiveX DLL/OCX file is corrupt. 
To solve the error is a process of elimination. The first and most important step is to make sure you know what the dependencies are for the project"

http://www.vbaccelerator.com/insprob.htm

this page has a good step by step guide on how to do this with screen shots...although they may not be relevant for a vista user (i dont use vista so i dont know preciesly, but i think this same problem would still have the same fixes as on XP)


----------



## bhrandon (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hope that helpped


----------



## bhrandon (Jun 27, 2007)

i will let you know when i get home and try it if it worked

thanks again


----------



## bhrandon (Jun 27, 2007)

it is all fixed

thank you so much


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah brill thats good to hear...what actually worked in the end?


----------



## Bradyok (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad to see you're able to use my engine now.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Bradyok said:


> Glad to see you're able to use my engine now.


you wrote the xtremeworlds game engine?


----------



## Bradyok (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes I did.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

cool...iv been using that...and i didnt know hehe

so ill say cheers to the maker


----------



## Bradyok (Jun 30, 2007)

That's pretty cool. It's not that great right now, but I'm working hard on it.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well...definatly keep up th good work and it is looking good....i did that sort of thing for my project in uni


----------

